

Global survey: Majority feel corruption has worsened - rdudekul
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-202_162-57592915/global-survey-majority-feel-corruption-has-worsened-think-governments-cant-fix-it/
&quot;Political parties fared worse in the United States, where the 1,000 respondents surveyed gave them a corruption score of 4.1 of 5.0&quot;<p>That was a bit surprising for me considering there seems to be little or no corruption in the US, when it comes to daily services for the common man.
======
rdudekul
"Political parties fared worse in the United States, where the 1,000
respondents surveyed gave them a corruption score of 4.1 out of 5".

That seems surprising to me considering there is little 'apparent' corruption
exposed to common man in the US versus most 3rd world countries.

------
vicrawat
No surprise here, especially after all of the NSA leaks.

